# Got my AE 24 HID



## OscarO (Apr 9, 2006)

Got my first HID today (BTW my compliments to magnalight for a quick service).

I'm the kind of guy who always want more light intensity. When you read the commercials of some flashlight manufacturers, it sometimes sounds like torch light can be the next thing to bolts of lightning, using words like "incapacitating, blinding, force option bla bla" I usually am dissapointed by these lights, although many of them are very good flashlights. 

The AE 24, however, is my first HID, and man, this is something new to me. 

The torch is really something of a compromise, packing a "mini searchlight" in the general size and form of a D-cell maglite. It is more chunky than a mag, but not heavier, and IMHO falls into the same category, handling-wise. And the light is nice enough in its finish, good quality, but I've seen that kind of quality before. 

But the output!!! Holy crap, as I said, I'm not used to HIDs. And the concept of putting a light like this in a (relatively) small package really appeals to me. This light is definitively going with me on my next cabin trip. Nearly 2 hours of light like this is perfect for outdoor activities, I think. This light rates at 1300lm, while the proven and trusted MagCharger rates at some 250? It seems to me that this actually represents the felt light output of the two lights. 

When somebody makes an "instant on" light with this kind of intensity, then i actually think you can talk about a "force option"... 

Below is a pic taken at F2,8 / 45 (if I can get the posting right), showing from left to right:

6 D-cell mag, 2 mcp Chinese searchlight, the AE light, and SF M3 225 lm (below). 

If someone is considering this light and want me to test something, please let me know.


----------



## fltundra (Apr 9, 2006)

OscarO said:


> When somebody makes an "instant on" light with this kind of intensity, then i actually think you can talk about a "force option"...



Congratulations,
Contact Marc At AE as he will be offering a "instant on" ballast for the Power Light in a few months. Everytime i fire mine up i'm still amazed, and i have had it for a while.  
Stan


----------



## billhess (Apr 9, 2006)

where is the cehapest place to buy one


----------



## jezzyp (Apr 9, 2006)

Does your AE massivly outperform the 2,000,000 cp spotlight?


----------



## OscarO (Apr 9, 2006)

jezzyp said:


> Does your AE massivly outperform the 2,000,000 cp spotlight?


 
I would say significantly, but not massively. The center of the beam is almost the same, but the AE has a larger beam, more spill and a much whiter light. Actually, I suspect that the AE has a wider beam than the advertised 4 degrees. I will check this out later. The AEs throw is limited by this. The angle is perfect for work out to say 100 to 150 meters. At the advertised 1000 yards, I'm barely able to see reflection from a white surface (house). The beam is far to wide to be useful at this distance.

Then, if you stretch the performance term to sturdyness, size/power ratio, stamina and manageability, then I woud say that it "massively outperforms"...


----------



## cue003 (Apr 9, 2006)

Instant on capability for any HID would be awesome. If it becomes available for this light, then I am in. 

Are we talking walm up instant on...or full power instant on? There are lights that come on with usable light and gradually get brighter over about 10 secs. 

Curtis


----------



## fltundra (Apr 9, 2006)

cue003 said:


> Instant on capability for any HID would be awesome. If it becomes available for this light, then I am in.
> 
> Are we talking walm up instant on...or full power instant on? There are lights that come on with usable light and gradually get brighter over about 10 secs.
> 
> Curtis



Curtis,
Marc told me full power instant on. 
Stan


----------



## dwminer (Apr 9, 2006)

fltundra said:


> Curtis,
> Marc told me full power instant on.
> Stan



But, with a significant decrease in the total over all life of the light bulb.
Dave


----------



## CLHC (Apr 9, 2006)

So that's what this particular picture shot is with the description of each. Way to to on that AEPowerLight PL.24 HID!

Enjoy!


----------



## litemup (Apr 9, 2006)

WOW, that is a really intense white light. Is this extremely white
color light typical with the HID bulbs?

Litemup


----------



## woodrow (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow! thanks for the pics. (congrats on your new light by the way...) I was holding off buying a ae powerlight because of what I percieved as a lack of sidespill - 4 degree beam. I have a light cannon...which I know is not nearly as bright...but I love lights that light up a wide area, not just have good throw. Sounds like I can now kick it up a big step without carying a 35 watt hid. I saw a good deal on the brightstar...but the ae seems worth the extra money-expecially with a new instant strike ability in the works.

Also thanks to everyone for the other links...Superlights ect...its great to see this stuff before sinking $300+ on something.


----------



## Lexus (Apr 10, 2006)

woodrow said:


> I was holding off buying a ae powerlight because of what I percieved as a lack of sidespill - 4 degree beam. I have a light cannon...which I know is not nearly as bright...but I love lights that light up a wide area, not just have good throw.


woodrow, there is a diffuser lens available for the AE light, which creates an almost 180° flood beam. I use this lens on my Brightstar, works like a charm. Throw is reduced, but still around 3000 lux @ 1m.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 10, 2006)

Do you have to remove the existing lens to use it, or does it fit over the head as a second lens?


----------



## Lexus (Apr 10, 2006)

Phaserburn said:


> Do you have to remove the existing lens to use it, or does it fit over the head as a second lens?


If fits over the head as second lens. This is how it works on my Brightstar, not sure about the AE light, but I think you can remove the rubber protection cap from the light and pop the diffuser lens right on it as second lens.

I recommend this lens to every AE light/Brightstar owner, makes a great walking light with smoooth bright flood. For throw, simply pull diffuser off and you have your light saber again.


----------



## dwminer (Apr 10, 2006)

Lexus said:


> If fits over the head as second lens. This is how it works on my Brightstar, not sure about the AE light, but I think you can remove the rubber protection cap from the light and pop the diffuser lens right on it as second lens.
> 
> I recommend this lens to every AE light/Brightstar owner, makes a great walking light with smoooth bright flood. For throw, simply pull diffuser off and you have your light saber again.



Best kept secret about the AE 24 HID
Dave


----------



## ianb (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm glad I have a diffusion lens ordered for my AE , I love the throw, but it would be really useful to have a wider flood from the diffusion lens, can't wait to try it!
Great light though as a starter HID, now I just have to persuade my wife I need a 35/50 watt 

Ian B


----------



## acrmorris (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh dear, I think I am hooked!

Does anybody know where I can get one of these bad boys in the UK:rock: ? Came across this forum by accident when looking for a decent palm sized flashlight, but having read about the ae 24 hid, I need bigger palms! Alternatively, is there anybody that will ship to UK? 1st post so apologies if I am asking something that's already been asked.

Great pic oscarO


----------



## whorton5 (Apr 21, 2006)

acrmorris said:


> Oh dear, I think I am hooked!
> 
> Does anybody know where I can get one of these bad boys in the UK:rock: ? oscarO


 
Try http://www.pts-flashlights.com/ -- ask at the "contact us" button.

Oh and by the way - welcome to CPF! Check out http://www.flashlightreviews.com/

to fuel your fire for lights!:lolsign:


----------



## ianb (Apr 22, 2006)

I have had luck with Magnalight...
https://www.magnalight.com/pc-84-30-24-watt-1300-lumen-halide-rechargeable-flashlight.aspx
...shipping to me in the UK (only accessories, but gave me a great quote for a light shipped) with pretty reasonable prices for the light and shipping,
Ian B


----------



## OscarO (Apr 22, 2006)

acrmorris said:


> Oh dear, I think I am hooked!
> 
> Does anybody know where I can get one of these bad boys in the UK:rock: ? Came across this forum by accident when looking for a decent palm sized flashlight, but having read about the ae 24 hid, I need bigger palms! Alternatively, is there anybody that will ship to UK? 1st post so apologies if I am asking something that's already been asked.
> 
> Great pic oscarO


 
I'm in Norway myself. No problem buying from www.magnalight.com .


----------



## acrmorris (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks guys:goodjob: . Will contact magnalight direct.


----------



## woodrow (Apr 24, 2006)

Just a quick question...I do not want to irritate anyone. The 24w brightstar looks just like the AE 24 watt. (Somebody should be sueing somebody close) What are the differences? I know the AE is somewhat brighter from the superlights thread, but is there any other difference. I know the brightstar sells for less. 

I am asking this because the whole time I was defending another member with a brightstar, I thought he had the dive light version. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Apr 24, 2006)

I believe the AE uses a better ballast to power the bulb and possibley a better reflector and battery too.


----------



## OscarO (Apr 24, 2006)

woodrow said:


> The 24w brightstar looks just like the AE 24 watt. (Somebody should be sueing somebody close) What are the differences?


 
I think this will answer your question:

http://home.earthlink.net/~kenshiro2/


----------



## woodrow (Apr 25, 2006)

OscarO,

Thanks for the link. Seeing beamshots are one of the coolest part of this forum. I had seen the beamshots before writing my last post. I am still amazed by the closeness that two competitive brands have to each other. Does anyone know of any other differences besides the AE apearing 20% brighter? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## larryk (Apr 25, 2006)

The filters fit on differently.


----------



## micbu (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello,


"Does anybody know where I can get one of these bad boys in the UK:rock: ?"

Not in the UK, but next to you in Germany: www.hid-tec.de


Greetings, Michael


----------



## EV_007 (Apr 26, 2006)

HOLY CRAP that's awesome! I am still considering this "searchlight" for myself.

Can you do an outdoor beamshot or two? 

I love beamshots. They tell me more than tec specs alone.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Apr 26, 2006)

Here are some beam shots of mine


----------



## Aaron1100us (Apr 26, 2006)

Another


----------



## KevinL (Apr 27, 2006)

Aaron1100us said:


> Here are some beam shots of mine




Nice.. I like this one


----------



## acrmorris (Apr 28, 2006)

Finally found someone to ship to the UK :twothumbs so should get a 24wHID in around 10 days. After seeing Aarons beam shots I can hardly wait! Even arranged delivery to the office in case I miss it at home and have to wait til the weekend! . Thanks for pointing me in the right direction guys.


----------

